# Pic added page 2.  So what is she?



## taraann81 (Oct 14, 2009)

Especially nubian/saanan but all crosses are appreciated.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 15, 2009)

Scroll down to the bottom of the Nubians, http://www.rollfarms.com/id6.html
The pic of "Casper" is a Saanen x Nubian.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow What beautiful goats, I absolutely love the color of Derricho.  

I am trying to figure out the breeds of my newly acquired doe.  She was advertised as a Nubian but I knew she wasn't as she has airplane ears and lacks the roman nose.

Anyways we bought her anyways as we needed a companion for our little Togg wether.

She had been exposed to a buck for a few months.  She may possibly be pregnant she is three and has kidded twins twice before with no problems.

I hope that means I have less to worry about.

I usually like to have everything planned but we have no idea if she is even pregnant let alone when to expect kids!

Anyways she looks quite a bit like Casper.  I am hoping what ever she is she is a dairy cross as we would love to get a nice quantity of milk from her.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 15, 2009)

Does Creampuff have airplane ears?  I have a doeling that is supposed to be a Nubian/Boer cross, with airplane ears.  I figured she has a lot of other stuff in her, but maybe not?

ETA:  Here is a picture of her at about 6 weeks old, scroll to post #13:  http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2272&p=2


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Her nose is pretty flat, and her ears are a bit short and do fly out the tiniest bit..  I'd say there's something else in her, but she's built like you'd expect a Nubian to be built..  Tall, narrow, leggy..  

Perhaps the boer in the cross was a low percentage and had some blood for dished face and upright ears itself?

She's a beauty, btw..  Personally, I like crosses better than purebreds.  They're usually more interesting and much hardier, in my experience.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 15, 2009)

She is "supposed" to be 3/4 Nubian and 1/4 Boer.  I posted a more recent picture somewhere, I will try to find it.  Her ears are pretty parallel with the ground!

Here are more recent pics on post #9: http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3137


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 15, 2009)

Creampuff is *supposed* to be an American Nubian, but I've always suspected there's some Alpine in the mix b/c her ears are funky.  
Boer X should  make longer ears, since they're ears are supposed to be long, too.
When Puffy is PO'd, her ears stay straight out at the side.  We always gage her mood by the ear set.
We always breed her boer though, b/c there's nothing "dairy" about her....aside from the amount she puts out.  Big old UGLY saggy bag, but man does she put it in the bucket.
Casper does, too....


----------



## freemotion (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Our boer/nubi crosses are out of an 81% boer doe and a 100% nubian buck..  The boer's pedigree lists "Nubian" several generations back, and while I haven't done the math, I'm guessing the remaining 19% is pretty much nubian..  We figure the crosses are about 60/40..

They've all got really strong roman noses and their ears all extend at least 1" past the end of their muzzle if held flat to the face.  

The wether we keep is a boer/nubi..  He's correctly patterned for a boer, except what should be red is black.  We almost named him Skeletor, because his face looks like an old cowskull you'd see hanging in a dive bar somewhere...  

I'll try to find a picture somewhere..


----------



## freemotion (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I think I have a better idea of what my Ginger really is.  I found the original e-mail from the breeder with pics of both mom and dad, and I hadn't paid close attention back in April because I was interested in her mom then, so the buck was of no interest to me.  

Anyways, Ginger's mom was definitely Boer x Nubian, with long, droopy ears with the curl at the end, and the classic Boer coloring.  Papa looks mostly Alpine with some Nubian, and has airplane ears like Ginger, but a bit shorter.  So Ginger is mostly Nubian, a big handful of Alpine, and a smidgeon of Boer.  I'd figured Saanen, but now I don't think so, after seeing a picture of papa.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I finally got a pic of her, what do you guys think she is?


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 28, 2009)

If I had to guess, I'd say she's a goat.  Definitely not an airplane, though she has the ears for it..  It's not an ice cream cone, nor a muffler...rule those out for sure.

Yep...I'm going with "goat."




Seriously, though..  Airplane ears indicates Nubian; white color and beard indicates Saanen.  Purely speculative, but it looks like she's more Saanen than Nubian..

I'd call her a Saanubi (...then I'd go "shattered, shattered" under my breath and hope nobody heard me...).


----------



## freemotion (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## kimmyh (Oct 28, 2009)

Airplane ears indicates ANY erect eared goat bred to a hanging eared goat.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 28, 2009)

True...but a solid white doe with a beard?  If not for the airplane ears, I'd have said she was _straight_ Saanen.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 28, 2009)

She doesn't scream "dairy" to me.  I'm wondering if maybe she isn't a boer x saanen...still have the airplane ears but a blockier / shorter frame.
Sooo...either Snubian or Saaboer.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 29, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She doesn't scream "dairy" to me.  I'm wondering if maybe she isn't a boer x saanen...still have the airplane ears but a blockier / shorter frame.
> Sooo...either Snubian or Saaboer.


I saw some comments on the cross-post of this thread where the owner says she's shorter than a nubian.  I didn't get that at first from the pictures, but if so, I'd say you're right..  Boer or Boer-cross x Saanen.


----------



## taraann81 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well if she isn't pregnant yet she will be bred to a nubian buck this fall.  If she is then she'll be bred to a nubian buck next year.  Regardless of her breeds I think we would have a ton of work to do to ever be able to milk her as she really doesn't liked to be touched(she was rarely handled at her previous home).  So our goal is to breed her to a nubian (hopefully getting more floppy ears, which I love) and hopefully eventually getting a doeling from her to use as our own little dairy goat.  We don't need much milk.
Or I might just buy a nubian doeling come spring.

Who knows, the more goats the merrier anyways, I think!


----------



## broke down ranch (Oct 30, 2009)

taraann81 said:
			
		

> Well if she isn't pregnant yet she will be bred to a nubian buck this fall.  If she is then she'll be bred to a nubian buck next year.  *Regardless of her breeds I think we would have a ton of work to do to ever be able to milk her as she really doesn't liked to be touched(she was rarely handled at her previous home).  *So our goal is to breed her to a nubian (hopefully getting more floppy ears, which I love) and hopefully eventually getting a doeling from her to use as our own little dairy goat.  We don't need much milk.
> Or I might just buy a nubian doeling come spring.
> 
> Who knows, the more goats the merrier anyways, I think!


We had a girl that was wild as a March hare. We couldn't get within 3 ft of touching her. But she would jump right up on the milk stand, be still and eat and never flinch a muscle while being milked. So maybe you'll get lucky and she'll be OK with you milking her. Just start her getting used to the milk stand and touching now - perhaps will save you a headache when the time comes


----------



## sred98 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow!  She looks and sounds just like mine!  I even asked the person I got her from what kind of goat she was, and they still insisted she was a pygmy.   My friend said Alpine, people on BYC said Saanen.  I'm leaning towards Saanen mix.  

She's not overly friendly, either.  She was really friendly a few days before labor, but she's not the best mom.    I'm having to catch her (hard to do!) and milk her.  She won't stand still for the baby to nurse, although otherwise, she's a very attentive mother.  I caught her trying to get the baby to eat grain!  It was just born on the 28th! 

She is solid white with a few tiny black speckles on the tips of her ears.  The orange is from where she's been rubbing on the trees.  We've been having a lot of rain, so she's dirty.

Anyway, the milk is really rich.  DS and I each snuck a sip.    It tasted like warm ice cream according to DS.  He said it was much better than his uncle's Boer milk!  She has to be some type of dairy goat for the milk to taste that good, right?


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 30, 2009)

You goat appears to be Nigerian. Pygmys do not come in white, or nearly white, and they are stockier built. Some people think all small goats are Pygmys, I'd bet that is what you were dealing with.


----------

